# Northeast Get-to-gether (Saws, Pit & Food!)



## Stax (Aug 6, 2012)

Scotty's Chicken for 40 sparked the idea of a Hearth.com get together.  A harmonious meet up filled with bucking logs, smoking delicious foods over an open flame and of course your drink of choice.  All things we love to talk about here.  I decided to create a new thread to enhance visability of this idea and gauge general interest.

As a starting point, we are looking for a host or for a suggested location where this would be possible.  What say you?


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 6, 2012)

I was part of the "Chicken for 40" and this is my subscription to this thread....

Im game. I have property (less than 10 acres) but dont have "Woods" to cut in..

Plus I like the idea of the Host getting a Keyhole pit for Free as Scotty suggested. I will bring supplies and some rocks.. If everyone brings a little, the whole thing wont cost a lot... Im very interested.


----------



## swagler85 (Aug 6, 2012)

We talked about it a bit in the pig roast thread, seemed to be a bit of interest.
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/pig-roast.87906/


----------



## Blue Vomit (Aug 6, 2012)

swagler85 said:


> We talked about it a bit in the pig roast thread, seemed to be a bit of interest.
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/pig-roast.87906/


 
Thanks for reminding me... pig roast is this weekend. Pics and hangover to follow.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 6, 2012)

Maybe we could get Bogydave to host it?


----------



## ScotO (Aug 6, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Maybe we could get Bogydave to host it?


 Dennis, if he hosts the party, I may never come back home!  I'D STAY UP IN ALASKA!!


----------



## fishingpol (Aug 6, 2012)

I vote Connecticut.  Kind of partway between the PA folks and the ones up north here.  Driving distance would not be too bad. 


We have to add lobster and steamers in the mix, no?


----------



## ScotO (Aug 6, 2012)

So the question is, who would like a free firepit?  And some firewood to go with it?  I was thinking, now because you are to be the 'host' of the event, it does not necessarily have to happen right at your house.  The most ideal situation would be for us to find someone that has a campground near their place.  We could stay at the campground, and go to the GTG so we are not in the hosts 'hair' all day and night.  Any ideas or takers, I'm game for a weekend.  Don't be shy, if you know someone near you who is needy and could use some firewood, we could even donate the cuttings to them.  I think its a great idea, we just gotta find some land.


----------



## swagler85 (Aug 6, 2012)

So whats the most central location?


----------



## Stax (Aug 6, 2012)

Going on those parameters, we're looking at the eastern coast of PA, North NJ, Southern NY and Western coast of Conn.  Who lives in these areas?


----------



## Stax (Aug 6, 2012)

Whoops, sorry New England Folks.  Thought Fishingpol was talking about between Conn. & PA.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 6, 2012)

swagler85 said:


> So whats the most central location?


I don't really know what to say there.  I'm thinking upstate PA, maybe northwestern PA.  Not sure.   What do you other guys think?  I am game for anything, really.  Who amongst us has a location?


----------



## Pallet Pete (Aug 6, 2012)

O man this sounds cool how bout in PA ! I would come from Michigan for that.

Pete


----------



## Pallet Pete (Aug 6, 2012)

How bout PA ! I would come for that and drag Dennis and Judy along .

Pete


----------



## fishingpol (Aug 6, 2012)

Any way a techie can get a map of the PA and New England area up somehow and lets us pin our locations and see what ranges we are talking about.  Anyone know of a site that we can plug in zip codes maybe?

How about this site?  Someone can run with it and put approximate locations and see where the chips fall.

http://pininthemap.com/


----------



## Gasifier (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm two hours north of Syracuse, NY. What time of the year are you talking? I'm not central for you guys, but may be interested in attending if I have the weekend off.


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 6, 2012)

Pa is pretty Central. I dont care if its eastern or western. But considering the majority of members that have posted are from Pa (3 right now), 2 from Ohio, 2 from Michigan, 1 from Ma, and 1 from NY. There are several others that roll right off the tongue (Gamma, Hogz, Golfand Wood, Jwoair23, and others) from Pa... But many from the Iowa, Illinois area. Which still puts Pa in the Middle??

There are campgrounds almost anywhere you go. Even if its a 30-45  minute drive from the Hosts home. I drive an hour to work daily.. 57 miles in a blink. 114 round trip. Daily... Have truck. Will drive


----------



## Gasifier (Aug 6, 2012)

Ya. I may be dreamin. Oh well. I will watch the thread and see where you guys decide to have it and go from there. Sounds like fun.


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 6, 2012)

Gasifier said:


> Ya. I may be dreamin. Oh well. I will watch the thread and see where you guys decide to have it and go from there. Sounds like fun.



Your not dreaming.... It could be Maryland, Jersey, NY, Connecticut, etc.. 

I was just counting out loud of the members that have posted so far.

Maybe the word should be spread? Just drop a lil bomb in some hot current threads?

Just post a lil something at the end of a post tonight and then add : Northeast Get-to-gether (Saws, Pit & Food!)


----------



## ScotO (Aug 6, 2012)

Man if we could just find a place where someone has a woodlot that needs some cleaning up, and also in need of a fantastic keyhole firepit, we could do this.  Maybe shoot for a weekend in September or early October, when it is still warm enough to camp out.  C'mon, someone out there has what we are looking for......This would be really cool....


----------



## Thistle (Aug 6, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Man if we could just find a place where someone has a woodlot that needs some cleaning up, and also in need of a fantastic keyhole firepit, we could do this. Maybe shoot for a weekend in September or early October, when it is still warm enough to camp out. C'mon, someone out there has what we are looking for......This would be really cool....


 

I'd tell the parents about hosting their 10 acres for a shindig,but the cleanup is about 90% caught up for now,thanks to yours truly  .I'm sure they wouldnt turn down an awesome firepit though.  Its easily 1000 miles from y'all in the east I'm guessing.....


----------



## ScotO (Aug 6, 2012)

Thistle said:


> I'd tell the parents about hosting their 10 acres for a shindig,but the cleanup is about 90% caught up for now,thanks to yours truly  .I'm sure they wouldnt turn down an awesome firepit though.  Its easily 1000 miles from y'all in the east I'm guessing.....


 If I had the time, I'd come out there in a heartbeat.  Right now, I'm pinned to being close to home.....


----------



## Thistle (Aug 6, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> If I had the time, I'd come out there in a heartbeat. Right now, I'm pinned to being close to home.....


 

I hear ya.... Lack of extra funds is keeping me close to home this summer.Just as well though,I stay out of trouble easier that way lol


----------



## ScotO (Aug 6, 2012)

Thistle said:


> I hear ya.... Lack of extra funds is keeping me close to home this summer.Just as well though,I stay out of trouble easier that way lol


 Maybe we'll plan a big one somewhere out in Ohio or Indiana next summer.  Maybe a three-dayer.....


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 6, 2012)

My Wife and Bro-in-law own a Cabin in Pa. But I was instructed NOT to bring my Saws next week when we go up there for vacation. Only his 562XP does the wood work on the property.... And I am also not to Re-Stack his stacks!! (Believe me, I am gonna start about 3-4 threads when I get there/ one on the Cabin/ one on his stacks / one on the firplace/ and one on where ya'll think a woodstove would look best).

I would love to have it there. But my BIL keeps it in Good shape (he is there every weekend, we go every other yr or so). 

As long as there is a month or so notice, I can take a Vac Day on Fri and I will be there...! Within reason to distance. But I really want to meet some of you. I wish I was closer to Woodstock Stoves. A tour of Englander Stoves is a thought? Further South for some...


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Aug 7, 2012)

Sounds like the makings of a great partay!
I have never been camping.. Shocker, I know 

I bet pen would have some good ideas about places in Pa. 

Pen? Pen! I know your there I can hear you breathing dammit...


----------



## Eatonpcat (Aug 7, 2012)

Interesting idea!!


----------



## Jack Straw (Aug 7, 2012)

I have to be completely honest, I have a bit of land (22 acres), 1/2 woods and 1/2 open. I'm not the laid back type of guy, the thought of possibly 100+ people who I only know from their posts is kinda scary. I thought is was just a get together with food and drink, adding guys with chainsaws also causes some concerns. It sure would be nice to piss off my one neighbor after all the bs we've put up with them! Maybe you can find someone who is used to having huge parties! I hope I didn't insult anyone, I am just trying to explain some of the concerns a landowner may have.


----------



## Thistle (Aug 7, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Maybe we'll plan a big one somewhere out in Ohio or Indiana next summer. Maybe a three-dayer.....


 

That'd be cool if we could all work out the logistics...


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 7, 2012)

Stax said:


> Going on those parameters, we're looking at the eastern coast of PA, North NJ, Southern NY and Western coast of Conn. Who lives in these areas?


 
There's no coast on the west of CT.  I think that CT is a good central location

PA is not in the Northeast. Anything south of CT is The South, putting NYC deep in the heart of Dixie.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 7, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> PA is not in the Northeast. Anything south of CT is The South, putting NYC deep in the heart of Dixie.


The way the temperature and humidity are here anymore, I almost believe that statement!


----------



## ScotO (Aug 7, 2012)

We'll get it figured out.  We have all winter to plan that one.   This one for the fall is short notice though.


----------



## lukem (Aug 7, 2012)

Thistle said:


> That'd be cool if we could all work out the logistics...


 
I'd be game for that.  My wife's family owns a campground so we'd have that covered.  Just need to find some land where a bunch of chainsaw wielding hooligans can have some fun.  Hmmm....


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 7, 2012)

We could hold our own Olympics. The biathalon would be drinking and axe throwing.


----------



## lukem (Aug 7, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> We could hold our own Olympics. The biathalon would be drinking and axe throwing.


 
Decathlon?

1 - Chainsaw operation
2 - Chainsaw sharpening
3 - Manual splitter
4 - Hydraulic splitter
5 - Drinking
6 - Stacking
7 - Tree felling
8 - Drinking
9 - Chainsaw milling
10 - Wood stove operation


----------



## ScotO (Aug 7, 2012)

Gang, I fully understand the liability issue we all have concerning a bunch of people running chainsaws and building fires and dropping trees and stacking wood and rocks and.......lol.  You all get the point.  I guess what it all boils down to is we all need to be very trustworthy AND very responsible people to do a gig like this.  I feel I've known some of you guys all of my life, and  would love to have this thing at my place but I just don't have the property to do it.  Even our camp isn't quite big enough for it, and the fact.that this would be taking place in the fall, the other guys will be up there prepping for hunting season anyway.  Furthermore, we would have to get a definitive list of who EXACTLY is going to come and who they are bringing with them.  We cant be expecting 20 people and have 200 show up unexpectedly.   So lets continue to hash out the details and see of we can pull this off for the fall.  If it works out, we may be able to make this a semi-annual or annual thing.  It'd be nice to meet each other.


----------



## Gasifier (Aug 7, 2012)

I certainly agree it would be nice to meet each other. However, it does seem that most of us do enough work getting our wood supplies together, working on our homes, etc.,etc. And most of you guys do more tree work, c/s/s than I do. I personally do not want to be working if I have the opportunity to meet up with some of you guys. Jack Straw's idea of food and drink sounds like it a good idea. Maybe there is somewhere we could meet that all of us would be interested in seeing as well. A large saw mill we could get a tour of, a lumberjack type museum, a wood burning appliance place. I don't know. Just throwing those out there. A chance to relax, talk with each other, enjoy one or two nights and days not having to do any work. I know I have to actually leave my home and go away sometimes so that I will really take some time off when I have time off. If I stay home I find that I usually work harder when I am off from work. Weather it be c/s/s wood, working on the house/yard, helping out a family member on a project they have going on there house, etc. etc. Not trying to change your idea Stax. Just adding my two cents in. I live close to the border, sometimes that is with Canadian pennies.


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 7, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Gang, I fully understand the liability issue we all have concerning a bunch of people running chainsaws and building fires and dropping trees and stacking wood and rocks and.......lol.  You all get the point.  I guess what it all boils down to is we all need to be very trustworthy AND very responsible people to do a gig like this.  I feel I've known some of you guys all of my life, and  would love to have this thing at my place but I just don't have the property to do it.  Even our camp isn't quite big enough for it, and the fact.that this would be taking place in the fall, the other guys will be up there prepping for hunting season anyway.  Furthermore, we would have to get a definitive list of who EXACTLY is going to come and who they are bringing with them.  We cant be expecting 20 people and have 200 show up unexpectedly.   So lets continue to hash out the details and see of we can pull this off for the fall.  If it works out, we may be able to make this a semi-annual or annual thing.  It'd be nice to meet each other.



I hear ya on the trust and responsibility. We are all Adults here () and should be able to meet up, have fun, and Not get Sued over a broken nail......

And to add to Gasifier's comment on a place to go... I mentioned Englander Stoves above. We could meet Mike Holton  and see there new stoves (new pellet stove and pellet grill this year to release). Or Harman is in Pa? Not sure if they do tours or have an Open house like Woodstock..... 

As for the Northeast thing.. Ohio and Pa are both Northeastern states. Cut the U.S. into quarters and there you have it


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Aug 7, 2012)

If we do the Englander thang....then BB can go....


----------



## iskiatomic (Aug 7, 2012)

> There's no coast on the west of CT.  I think that CT is a good central location
> 
> PA is not in the Northeast. Anything south of CT is The South, putting NYC deep in the heart of Dixie.


 
This sounds like some good trouble. I hope I have the date open.


KC


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Aug 7, 2012)

iskiatomic said:


> This sounds like some good trouble. I hope I have the date open.
> 
> 
> KC


 
Hmmm...Trouble....that is my nickname...
If the date is not open KC you better "open" it up.....
Just sayin...


----------



## fishingpol (Aug 7, 2012)

lukem said:


> Decathlon?
> 
> 1 - Chainsaw operation
> 2 - Chainsaw sharpening
> ...


 

I have been practicing the caber toss, Ya wee fairies.


----------



## fishingpol (Aug 7, 2012)

I am not sure how many from the real "northeast" are going.  I will bow out if it makes logistics easier for you to get more members to go down closer to PA.  I'm sure I'll be at Woodstock this fall, so I'll meet some of you up there.  I don't know how many up this way are considering going in the first place.  I don't want to skew the location if moving it more south and west would benefit more members.  I'll take the bullet.


----------



## Gasifier (Aug 7, 2012)

fishingpol said:


> I am not sure how many from the real "northeast" are going. I will bow out if it makes logistics easier for you to get more members to go down closer to PA. I'm sure I'll be at Woodstock this fall, so I'll meet some of you up there. I don't know how many up this way are considering going in the first place. I don't want to skew the location if moving it more south and west would benefit more members. I'll take the bullet.


 
Yup. Same here. The more I think of it, the chance of me going this year will probably not be very good anyway. Although I would really like to, the two new puppies at home have to be considered. And I also need to buy four new tires for my truck soon. Ouch$!   Doesn't take long to go through some dough at the garage. Glad I have about 44 face cord all c/s/s. At least I won't have any fuel bills to think about.


----------



## smoke show (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm pulling for the upper midwest...


----------



## Pallet Pete (Aug 7, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Gang, I fully understand the liability issue we all have concerning a bunch of people running chainsaws and building fires and dropping trees and stacking wood and rocks and.......lol.  You all get the point.  I guess what it all boils down to is we all need to be very trustworthy AND very responsible people to do a gig like this.  I feel I've known some of you guys all of my life, and  would love to have this thing at my place but I just don't have the property to do it.  Even our camp isn't quite big enough for it, and the fact.that this would be taking place in the fall, the other guys will be up there prepping for hunting season anyway.  Furthermore, we would have to get a definitive list of who EXACTLY is going to come and who they are bringing with them.  We cant be expecting 20 people and have 200 show up unexpectedly.   So lets continue to hash out the details and see of we can pull this off for the fall.  If it works out, we may be able to make this a semi-annual or annual thing.  It'd be nice to meet each other.



Ok Mr responsibility you forgot the beer part you know stacking rocks drinking beer stacking beer cans ! ( that is me being sarcastic ) lol 

Pete


----------



## jeff_t (Aug 7, 2012)

Give me a couple of hours with a brush hog, and I have room for a comfortable 20 or so campers. The only problem would be a substantial amount of rain would have it looking like Woodstock, and I'm not talking about soapstone.

Y'all would have to bring your fishingpol, though. I want an oven, not a firepit. And if it's cold enough for a fire, you could watch me load my stove on Friday, then maybe again on Sunday


----------



## Defiant (Aug 7, 2012)

The seed is planted. This could be a great event


----------



## Lousyweather (Aug 7, 2012)

ahem....do any of these locales allow skinnydipping?


----------



## Jack Straw (Aug 7, 2012)

Skinny dipping was 30 lbs ago, now it's just swimming naked!


----------



## Lousyweather (Aug 7, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> Skinny dipping was 30 lbs ago, now it's just swimming naked!


 ah....erm....guess I fit into that description too! Trying to lose it tho...ever notice how easy it is to get, and SO hard to lose?!


----------



## Dix (Aug 7, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> There's no coast on the west of CT.  I think that CT is a good central location
> 
> PA is not in the Northeast. Anything south of CT is The South, putting NYC deep in the heart of Dixie.


 
Excuse me, NYC is not deep in the heart of "Dixie"


----------



## Thistle (Aug 7, 2012)

LOL born & raised in midwest & even I knew that....


----------



## Thistle (Aug 7, 2012)

fishingpol said:


> I have been practicing the caber toss, Ya wee fairies.


 

Aye laddie.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 7, 2012)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Excuse me, NYC is not deep in the heart of "Dixie"


 
"Where is the deli, ya'll?"


----------



## Eatonpcat (Aug 7, 2012)

Thistle said:


> Aye laddie.


 
That guy's wearing a skirt and carrying a pole....Just sayin'


----------



## fishingpol (Aug 7, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> That guy's wearing a skirt and carrying a pole....Just sayin'


 
Well...you can tell him that.  I think he'll disagree.


----------



## Thistle (Aug 7, 2012)

fishingpol said:


> Well...you can tell him that. I think he'll disagree.


 

Good luck with that.


----------



## smoke show (Aug 7, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> Skinny dipping was 30 lbs ago, now it's just swimming naked!


 
we call it chunky dunk...


----------



## ScotO (Aug 7, 2012)

we call it 'scaring the living HELL out of the whole damm neighborhood'........


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 7, 2012)

smoke show said:


> we call it chunky dunk...



Heard that.........


----------



## Stax (Aug 7, 2012)

Thinking event logistics, this might make things easier.  It might also convince members here to host.  Instead of 1 big meet up, why don't we break into 3, or say 4 meet ups geographically on the same date.  One midwest, one in the Keystone state and one in New England.  Let's even let the west coast guys get one going.  This way, we could keep groups reasonably small and share photos via real time.  Am I crazy?


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 7, 2012)

Stax said:


> ......Am I crazy?



Yeah.... Your here aren't you???


----------



## jeff_t (Aug 8, 2012)

Stax said:


> Thinking event logistics, this might make things easier.  It might also convince members here to host.  Instead of 1 big meet up, why don't we break into 3, or say 4 meet ups geographically on the same date.  One midwest, one in the Keystone state and one in New England.  Let's even let the west coast guys get one going.  This way, we could keep groups reasonably small and share photos via real time.  Am I crazy?



Hmm, chapters?


----------



## Jack Straw (Aug 8, 2012)

Here's what we do......everyone who wants to let's get together on this site on 9/1/12 .Bring all of the booze and food that you want.  We can have a virtual get together. Hey let's face it, it may be the only way this is gonna happen.  We can't even agree where the Northeast is, how the hell are we gonna agree on a date!


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Aug 8, 2012)

Any word as to when Woodstock is having their open house this year? That was a good time. I'm planning on going again this year.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 8, 2012)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Excuse me, NYC is not deep in the heart of "Dixie"


 

It's all relative. Sometimes I have to drive through CT- which is one of the worst states to drive through, and then declare that CT is in the South.  I know folks in NH that say I live in MA because I'm south of Concord.


----------



## lukem (Aug 8, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> It's all relative. Sometimes I have to drive through CT- which is one of the worst states to drive through, and then declare that CT is in the South. I know folks in NH that say I live in MA because I'm south of Concord.


 
I guess that would put me in Ecuador....or at least Guatemala.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 8, 2012)

Florida is so far south, it may be north of me. Have to check.


----------



## webbie (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm posting my pic now.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 8, 2012)

Gasifier said:


> I certainly agree it would be nice to meet each other. However, it does seem that most of us do enough work getting our wood supplies together, working on our homes, etc.,etc. And most of you guys do more tree work, c/s/s than I do. I personally do not want to be working if I have the opportunity to meet up with some of you guys. Jack Straw's idea of food and drink sounds like it a good idea. Maybe there is somewhere we could meet that all of us would be interested in seeing as well. *A large saw mill we could get a tour of, a lumberjack type museum, a wood burning appliance place*. I don't know. Just throwing those out there. A chance to relax, talk with each other, enjoy one or two nights and days not having to do any work. I know I have to actually leave my home and go away sometimes so that I will really take some time off when I have time off. If I stay home I find that I usually work harder when I am off from work. Weather it be c/s/s wood, working on the house/yard, helping out a family member on a project they have going on there house, etc. etc. Not trying to change your idea Stax. Just adding my two cents in. I live close to the border, sometimes that is with Canadian pennies.


 
Too bad I'm off here in the northeast corner . . . there are actually a couple of places here in Maine that would have fit the bill . . . off the top of my head I could come up with several places of interest.

Tour of the Bucksport Paper Mill . . . I think they still offer that -- I know my brother took his first wife (ex wife #1) there on their honeymoon.

Leonards Mill Logging Museum. http://www.leonardsmills.com/livinghist.html

For fans of the old stoves there is Bryant Stove Works. http://www.bryantstove.com/

And of course the Jotul factory is here in southern Maine . . . well south to me at least.

Plenty of camping spots . . . plenty of woods . . . only negative is the location.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 8, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> It's all relative. Sometimes I have to drive through CT- which is one of the worst states to drive through, and then declare that CT is in the South. I know folks in NH that say I live in MA because I'm south of Concord.


 
Folks here in Maine claim that any place south of Augusta is Northern Massachusetts.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 8, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> Folks here in Maine claim that any place south of Augusta is Northern Massachusetts.


A couple hunnert years ago, all of Maine was N.MA. I know you folks in mill country don't get out that much though


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 8, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> A couple hunnert years ago, all of Maine was N.MA. I know you folks in mill country don't get out that much though


 
Yeah . . . a fact that most Mainers don't like to admit . . . well except for the third Monday in April . . . on that day we don't mind the fact that we were once part of Massachusetts. 

Actually, the story of how Maine broke away and why is kind of interesting . . . as many folks know it happened around the time of the Civil War to "balance" things out state-wise . . . but the movement to break away goes back many years before as some residents in the Maine "territory" felt Massachusetts was not doing enought to provide protection and services -- perhaps a valid complaint in the wake of the numerous British incursions into Castine, up the Penobscot River, etc.


----------



## Delta-T (Aug 8, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> It's all relative. Sometimes I have to drive through CT- which is one of the worst states to drive through, and then declare that CT is in the South. I know folks in NH that say I live in MA because I'm south of Concord.


 
pay no attention to those folks AP...they are the same ones who think the White Mountains are "Up North", never been through the notch, and don't know what the Great North Woods are. "After Lake Winnapsaukee is Canadia right?". I tell people you're from MA cuz you have nice teeth (dead give away that you're "not from round these parts"). NH is centrally located between Greenland and Arkansas...basically equidistant to all of Hearth.com.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 8, 2012)

I will add- west of Rochester NY is the Midwest. Other states include "Elk Country", "Southwest", and "Hawaii".

TX is neither its own state or another country, simply because they insist that they are. They're part of Southwest.


----------



## Jags (Aug 8, 2012)

I am north of some parts of Canada yet we are called Mid-west. Go figure.

And all you guys out east talk funny.
***Ducks and runs***


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 8, 2012)

Canada has 2 parts- ovah here, and over there. Over there is cold. Parts that are south of parts of the US (aside from Alaska, which is in Over There) are also Midwest (aka- "Flyoverasotta")


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Aug 8, 2012)

That NH/ Boston accent is sexy as hell......
Just a sayin


----------



## Jags (Aug 8, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Midwest (aka- "Flyoverasotta")


 
Thats it.  Consider yourself uninvited to "Corn Fest"


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 8, 2012)

Jags said:


> Thats it. Consider yourself uninvited to "Corn Fest"


 
Who wants to sit around inspecting each other's feet anyhoo?


----------



## Jags (Aug 8, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Who wants to sit around inspecting each other's feet anyhoo?


 
Uhh,,,its the Midwest - you would be surprised.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Aug 8, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> Too bad I'm off here in the northeast corner . . . there are actually a couple of places here in Maine that would have fit the bill . . . off the top of my head I could come up with several places of interest.
> 
> Tour of the Bucksport Paper Mill . . . I think they still offer that -- I know my brother took his first wife (ex wife #1) there on their honeymoon.
> 
> ...


 
I used to work for Westvaco...  Why would anyone want to tour a smeely papermill????


----------



## Jack Straw (Aug 8, 2012)

It sounds like we should just pick a date and all show up at Gamma's house.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Aug 8, 2012)

I heard that Jack Straw...


----------



## iskiatomic (Aug 8, 2012)

> It sounds like we should just pick a date and all show up at Gamma's house. ​


 
It can only be a couple, three hours. Sounds good to me.

Can meet at a central CT location and take a bus there.

Gamma, you got room for a bus?


KC​


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Aug 8, 2012)

No...
Thank god nobody here knows where I friggin live...
Wait....crap... some of you do....


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Aug 8, 2012)

The look on Gamma's face when she gets home from work, stumbling into the house reaching for the blender, when she realizes there are a bunch of smelly, over-weight weekend warriors in need of a back shaving, sitting on her back deck . . . .

Priceless


----------



## Delta-T (Aug 8, 2012)

nevermind the look on Mr. Gamma's face. By "back deck" you mean the neatly stacked, very uniform, wood pile that used to be attached to the house just along the sliding glass door?


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Aug 8, 2012)

Delta-T said:


> nevermind the look on Mr. Gamma's face. By "back deck" you mean the neatly stacked, very uniform, wood pile that used to be attached to the house just along the sliding glass door?


 
You are scary Del....
and btw...you mean all you guys don't have the body of Brad Pitt in "Fightclub"? Go on you buggerz and google it...
Say it isn't so.....


----------



## Lousyweather (Aug 8, 2012)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:


> The look on Gamma's face when she gets home from work, stumbling into the house reaching for the blender, when she realizes there are a bunch of smelly, over-weight weekend warriors in need of a back shaving, sitting on her back deck . . . .
> 
> Priceless


 
....and all of them swimming au naturel, in her pool!


----------



## Delta-T (Aug 8, 2012)

Brad Pitt? eh, not so much...but not far off from Edward Norton in same film though. Interestingly, Mr. PItt has an incredibly symetrical face, which is one of the subconcious things that the brain uses when discerning "attractiveness". In many studies of the socioligal sciences, people with high degree of symetry are regarded as "handsome" even in cases where they may have features generally considered to be un-attractive, like large-ish ears, or a mono-brow, or antlers. Well, maybe not antlers.


----------



## Lousyweather (Aug 8, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> You are scary Del....
> and btw...you mean all you guys don't have the body of Brad Pitt in "Fightclub"? Go on you buggerz and google it...
> Say it isn't so.....


 
once upon a time, in my early 20's, I spent my days picking up (and putting down) steel and swinging a 10 lb sledge hammer.....my fittest days ever.....and even in THOSE days, I NEVER had THAT body! Now, almost 30 years later, I certainly dont!


----------



## Jags (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah, I gotz that bod...its under there somewhere.


----------



## Jack Straw (Aug 8, 2012)

I look more like an arm pit than Brad Pitt


----------



## Eatonpcat (Aug 8, 2012)

Delta-T said:


> Brad Pitt? eh, not so much...but not far off from Edward Norton in same film though. Interestingly, Mr. PItt has an incredibly symetrical face, which is one of the subconcious things that the brain uses when discerning "attractiveness". In many studies of the socioligal sciences, people with high degree of symetry are regarded as "handsome" even in cases where they may have features generally considered to be un-attractive, like large-ish ears, or a mono-brow, or antlers. Well, maybe not antlers.


 
I knew I was good looking...Very symmetrical, Can't get much more symmetrical than round!


----------



## Stax (Aug 8, 2012)

Holy smokes....I think we have a run-a-way thread mods.


----------



## Defiant (Aug 8, 2012)

I invited him to our bash


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Aug 8, 2012)

Yes....Back to topic you buggerz...you guys get way off topic...
Just sayin.....
Now where we gonna have our bash?


----------



## Jack Straw (Aug 8, 2012)

I thought we settled that!!


----------



## Lousyweather (Aug 8, 2012)

Defiant said:


> I invited him to our bash
> View attachment 71601


 
thanks for the invite, Defiant!


----------



## Defiant (Aug 8, 2012)

Anyone heard from Jay?


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Aug 8, 2012)

I don't think you want Jay there . . . if you guys are as out of shape as you sound, he and I would be the only buff guys there 

Soundin' more and more like this is meant 4 Gamma's place all the time . . .


----------



## Realstone (Aug 8, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> Skinny dipping was 30 lbs ago, now it's just swimming naked!


Oh great! A beluga party.


----------



## Jack Straw (Aug 8, 2012)

Just Imagine Gamma


----------



## Thistle (Aug 8, 2012)

holy crap that's scary


----------



## Lousyweather (Aug 8, 2012)

can I bring my cousin?


----------



## Eatonpcat (Aug 8, 2012)

Lousyweather said:


> can I bring my cousin?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Crap...The dude on the right has a few more toothesess than me!  I am out!


----------



## smoke show (Aug 8, 2012)

Lousyweather said:


> can I bring my cousin?


 
I never knew you and Dexter were cousins?

Who shat on the dudes face in the backgound???


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 8, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> Crap...The dude on the right has a few more toothesess than me!  I am out!




Thought you would recognize me ?


----------



## smoke show (Aug 8, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Thought you would recognize me ?


Eaton- thats what Dexter look ilke when he shaves and takes off his glasses...


----------



## Eatonpcat (Aug 8, 2012)

Without a doubt that photo came from an Insane Clown Posse Concert pre party...Only thing missing is the Faygo pop!


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Aug 9, 2012)

The latest from Woodstock ....open house will be early/mid October. They will post the date here on Hearth. Now there's a start you mudders.....who's in?
From Hearthstock 2011.....


Me and virtual BB.


----------



## Jack Straw (Aug 9, 2012)

Hey, I am bringing Randy Travis....that dude knows how to party! Please keep you clothes on Randy, no one wants to see your  Willie Nelson!


----------



## fishingpol (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm planning on it.  I want to see the no-frills stove that they are working on.  One can only hope it will fit in my fireplace opening. 

Those guys above with the missing teeth are from Maine.


----------



## Thistle (Aug 9, 2012)

yee haw


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 9, 2012)

fishingpol said:


> I'm planning on it. I want to see the no-frills stove that they are working on. One can only hope it will fit in my fireplace opening.
> 
> Those guys above with the missing teeth are from Maine.


 
Hey now . . . I have most of my teeth . . . although I did have my wisdom teeth pulled though . . . and not just for fun.


----------



## Stax (Aug 9, 2012)

Mods...as the OP, I kindly ask that you close this thread.  It "derailed" 2 pages ago.


----------



## smoke show (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## pen (Aug 9, 2012)

Being in the inglenook, things can wander a bit from time to time.

I'll close it down.

pen


----------

